# New baby shaking/shivering. Is this just stress?



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I brought home 4 Alpine doelings yesterday, all 1-1 1/2 months old. It was a pretty long drive, 11 hours. Two of them are bottle babies and the other two were mostly dam raised. This morning, three of them seem happy as a clam, while the fourth (one of the dam raised ones) is not very active and shakes a little while I am in the shed. I got her to take a bottle yesterday and this morning and her poops look normal. She doesn't sound stuffy or raspy, and she has been eating a little hay, although not as much as the others. I haven't taken her temperature yet, because I don't want to stress her out even more if I don't have to. 

Does this sound like it could just be stress from being separated from mom plus a long journey or should I be concerned?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats on your new babies : ) I would get that temp...if she is running a fever she needs treatment..give her some b complex as well as probios ..we always worm our new comers as well since stress can give worm load a foot hold...I like using valbazen on babies...


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Took her temp, it is pretty high. 106.6. I called the breeder and gave her 1.25 cc LA-200 SQ. I wish I had nuflor, but I don't. Can I give her the B-Complex orally? I don't want to stick her again if I don't have to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby, I like Nuflor as well but the LA200 will help.

I would inject the vit B complex it will be better for her.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I have an order of Nuflor about to be shipped, but I doubt it will arrive in time to address this. I gave her 1cc of B-Complex Plus SQ and 1cc Valbazen orally. Her shivering seems to be better since the antibiotic. How long is the course for LA-200? I can't remember. Also, do you think I should give her electrolytes instead of or in addition to milk for a bit? She doesn't have diarrhea but I am worried that she might be dehydrated.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry ..poor baby....I believe LA 200 is a three day med...but she may need more than tree days .106 is high...Banamine will help reduce her fever as well.I would keep giving her milk as long as she is not runny...I wouldn't add any electros to the milk..but you can offer it separately. So glad you caught this fast ....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Info on LA 200..looks like its ok to go five days : ) Sine I dont use LA 200 thought I better look it up : ) 

LA 200, Maxim 200, Biomycin (oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml) - Over-the-counter broad-spectrum antibiotic. Thick (use an 18 gauge needle and give SQ over the ribs) and may sting. Oxytretracycline 200 mg/mL must be used to treat abortion "storms." No vaccines are available to treat abortion diseases in goats and no off-label vaccines are effective in preventing abortion diseases in goats. Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is the goat producer's only choice. Also used to treat Pinkeye, even in pregnant does, because an abortion-causing organism can cause one strain of Pinkeye. Used both injectably for all Pinkeye and topically (in non-ulcerated eyes) for Pinkeye. Effective in treating hoof rot/hoof scald infections. Use 1 cc per 20 lbs. body weight SQ daily for a minimum of five consecutive days. The non-sting version of oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is called Biomycin. Oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml is sold under several brand names; check the content label for correct 200 mg/ml strength. Turns a dark red when opened and air enters the bottle, but if kept under controlled climatic conditions and used before the expiration date, it should work fine.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I used a regular thermometer instead of a quick read and got 103.7 (though the quick read still read the same) now. She is up and walking around so I hope that means she is improving.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes...the antibiotics will kick in and she will feel a lot better...is she taking the bottle just fine? not refusing it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I personally would go 5 days with LA200.

I do agree, the eletrolites should be given seperatly. One way to tell if she is dehydrated: gently lift her skin up and see if it snaps back quickly, if it does she is OK, if it goes back slow she is dehydrated..

I would leave hr feeding schedule as close to the same as you can, so we don't start her scouring from to much feed changes, do things gradually.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Her temp popped up to 107.1, so I took her to the vet for some better antibiotics and Banamine (I'm out). They gave her Baytril and Banamine and another Baytril shot to give in three days. They also found a single swollen lymph node under her cheek that concerned them. I have her back home and she seems to feel a bit better and is eating hay. 

One more question. Is it as imossible as they seem to think for an Alpine kid born on 3/11 to weigh almost 30 lbs? Her dam is the largest in the herd. They acted like the breeder must have lied about the birth date, which I highly doubt.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow...so glad you were able to get her to the vet!..watch careful for joint ill...I learned the hard way that joint ill is not just an umbilical cord issue..but when a goat has a severe infection it can settle in joints, bladder and kidneys. Thankfully Baytril is the antibiotic of choice for joint ill..: ) but keep watch of her limping..swollen knee and then act quickly..baytril once a day for five days : ) (just in case)
30 pounds for an one month old?...how much did she weigh at birth ? 10 pounds a month plus birth weight is average..


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't know. She was a twin and is very long bodied and legged. This is a very reputable breeder and even lets us watch the births via webcam. I am almost positive that she was born when her registration says. She is acting much better now, though that is probably the Banamine. This vet told me to just give her one more shot on Saturday, not once a day. Hmm. It is so hard to find a good goat vet.

Edit: Or maybe I misread you and you meant once a day if joint ill is suspected. Whoops. Thank you so much for the advice. I really want to do the best for my girls and I am so new to it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..yes...with joint ill : ) 
seems to me you just have yourself a big gal there then..I bet she is beautiful too....she will be jumping all about before you know it.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

She is the most beautiful little goat baby I have ever seen, and I am sure all members here feel the same about their little bubs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well now you just have to post pix when she is all better : )


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay, one more question. The vet told me to give her 1cc of Banamine IM everyday up till and including Saturday when she gets her second Baytril shot. It has been 24 hours since her first shot and she has no fever and is acting and eating normally. Should I still give her the Banamine? 

She does still have the very swollen lymph node.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, that is a lot of Banamine for a little. That's the dose for a 100lb goat. I would say no, it would be way too hard on her liver.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hum..very good question..I would say no if it were not for the swollen Lymph node..but again the anitbiotic should take care of that...If she were my goat I think I wouldnt give it any more...unless theneed arises..there are risks in giving it too long...

this is what I found on the use of Banamine

"Cannot be used but once every 36 hours, because it builds up in vital organs and will cause permanent damage to the animal, including but not limited to ulcerations in the digestive system of the goat"


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When I give it it is only fr three days, but only if they need it. Check that temp and make sure it is not up. If it is normal and she is acting fine, I would not give it.

I would also use Nutra Drench on her. I also use rescue remeedy when i ship my goats or even go to shows, it helps to relax them and not stress them out so much.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

So my goat seemed to get much better. She has not had a fever since getting the banamine shot. However, she still has a large lump under her jaw, and swelling up the side of her face. This morning I noticed discharge from her eye and nostril, just on the side of the lump/swelling. Temp is normal but she is acting like she is a bit off. She isn't interacting much with the others and seems a bit lethargic. I scheduled a followup visit with the vet to assess the lumps but it isn't until Monday. 

I don't know what to think or how to proceed. Is she too young to test for CL at one month? Her dam was not vaccinated. What else could it be? Infected Salivary? Sinus? Any thoughts?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like she has an infection.I would begin her on antibiotics...Cl is very unlikely at this age. If she got a splinter or sticker jabbed in there it would infect and cause the swelling and ick...have you poked around the swelling? Find and entry sight?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I am surprised the Baytril didn't help it at all. What antibiotic should I go with? I have LA-200, Pen G, and some Nuflor should be arriving this afternoon.

There doesn't seem to be an outside entry site. It could be that there is one on the inside of her mouth/one of here teeth, but I don't really know how to see in there well enough to tell.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes, and with her not running a fever??? But I would actually go with Pen G on that one....she is a puzzle


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

It is strange. But she is 102.3. I'll try to get a picture.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

temp is good.... yes..pix might help..Im kind of thinking a festered sticker or thorn.??.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, yes pictures would be good.

I started to think Bottle Jaw, but if there is discharge, it make syou wonder.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

She is running a fever now. How much banamine for a 30 lber? 1/2 cc ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how high is her fever...I used 1/8 cc on a 12 pound baby...so maybe 1/4 cc check her eye membranes...looks for white or very pale inner lids...Sweetgoats has a point..have we talked about bottle jaw?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

No, what is that? Her temp was 104.7


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

bottle jaw is a fluid pocket under the chin caused by barpole worms...nasty little boogers..not usually a fever however..
google bottle jaw in goats and look at some pix...see if it looks the same..but with the side of the face swollen and the icky eye and nose...im not too sure..


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I took her to the vet again and they seemed about as confused as me. They want me to do Penicillin and Banamine and see how she does, so I've given her some of each IM. What is the treatment for bottle jaw? I gave her a dose of Valbazen last week, but I don't know if that works on that type of worm? Here is what it looks like this morning. The lumps are hard and seem to be starting to be a bit painful when handled. The swelling goes up to her eye and ear.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Looked up the treatment, ivermectin and D-Cell. The vet checked her eyelids and from where I was standing they looked ok.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that looks like a Salivary Gland Abscess..checkout this pic..you have scroll down close to the end..
http://goat-link.com/content/view/101/107/#.UXhUHbV3Z0M

see what you think


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I am of a similar mind. I brought that up to the vet, they really couldn't tell what it was. I don't think she is anemic. Here is a pic of her eyelid. Keep your fingers crossed for me the Pen G helps her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

no her eyes look great...i would talk to the vet about Salivary Gland Abscess

per tennesseemeat goat
Salivary Cysts are painless swellings on the side of the face that are filled with saliva. *Do not lance a salivary cyst, because the salivary system provides vital bicarbonates needed in digestion, and to do so can result in life-threatening rumenal acidosis.* Instead, use a sterile needle to aspirate (draw out) the odorless, colorless watery or slightly blood-tinged fluid from the cyst.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it doesn't look like antibiotics is needed but wont hurt either, especially when you draw the stuff out..but I sure would give a tetanus antitoxin shot before messing with it...2 cc about 30 minutes before hand : ) sounds like a yucky but necessary job...


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok, I will be sure to do that. Thank you so much!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

best of luck


----------

